# Neapolitan soap



## maxxx39 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am thinking of doing a Neapolitan set for some reason using strawberry,clear vanilla and chocolate FOs. plus pink and brown colorants I will likely use an opaque base for that ice cream look.... I have a silicone ice cream molds that does 6 at a time also several heart molds to use as well.  I've ordered the chocolate and strawberry oils already...


----------



## Genny (Aug 22, 2012)

Just remember that the vanilla fo will turn brown.


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 22, 2012)

Neapolitan anything looks good! When you mention vanilla clear are you referring to the fact that it won't discolor? Another factor is the chocolate FO--check with your supplier to make sure that doesn't discolor also.
Using brown mica is your best bet. I learned this the hard way as I once used cocoa powder and a few days later the vanilla frosting had turned brown! [But it still smelled good!]


----------



## maxxx39 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am using non-discoloring vanilla from Sweetcakes it's my standby when I care about the vanilla turning brown.  I've even used that for clear soaps for a valued customer...I don't have any micas onhand just some brown gel coloring I think also came from Sweetcakes.  I think I want an ice cream-like appearance rather matte.


----------



## semplice (Aug 23, 2012)

Neapolitan is on my list of soaps to make as well.  I keep forgetting to look for a Neapolitan fo, but I might have to just scent it separately like you're planning.  I've seen some really pretty ones on different soaper's sites.


----------



## maxxx39 (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think there is a Neapolitan FO I'd be leery of it if it was lol.  Since I've got so many heart shapes I might use those I will need to cast 3 different batches altogether...


----------



## semplice (Aug 28, 2012)

WSP has one.  The majority of my fragrances are from them.  I'll have to get some on my next order.  I'll let ya know how it smells!  The only problem is it has an 11% vanillin content, so it'll DEFINITELY discolor.  That would require a bit of planning.


----------



## maxxx39 (Sep 12, 2012)

I did the chocolate part last night. My kitchen still smells of chocolate FO lol.  Tonight I might attempt the strawberry one.  I also buy from WSP though I also split between Sweetcakes and BB.  I prefer the clear vanilla from Sweetcakes because I don't have to add something to keep it clear. I do use the one from WSP but I make it clear to people that if it is not clear at some point it will discolor. Most don't care...


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 12, 2012)

maxxx39 said:
			
		

> I did the chocolate part last night. My kitchen still smells of chocolate FO lol.



Another advantage to making soap that requires chocolate FO!


----------



## BubblyRose (Sep 12, 2012)

I made a Chocolate Almond Biscotti soap and the Chocolate part was supposed to have been yellow. Welcome to the end of week one and the yellow is a very rich brownie, er brown. I hope to see pics of your soap when you are done.


----------



## maxxx39 (Sep 20, 2012)

And here they are..I apologize if the picture looks bad I am not the world's best photographer....
 :shock: 

My impressions of them is the chocolate FO and vanilla FO took perfectly.  The strawberry FO was a bit chemical at first then settled in fine after a few days...
The gel coloring took well but the pink was uneven giving some of them a mottled 2 tone appearance...


----------

